# QuickFinder (quick sensing nail cutter) product review



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The QuickFinder is the product that was posted on an e-mail list early in the week. It utilizes light to sense where the quick is inside the nail and then gives you a green light, literally and figuratively, so you know when it is safe to cut.

My QuickFinder arrived today, so I gave it a try. This is not a product that you will want to use on wiggly dog because it will frustrate you. If the dog pulls away even the slightest bit, you have to reset the clippers so they will be able to sense the quick.

You must read the directions in order to figure out how to use it. The directions are on a teeny piece of paper located with the batteries in the back of the package. Don't throw them away until you get the hang of using it.

Do not clip when the yellow light is lit. It's the same as being red. You will hit the quick. Just ask my bitch. 

If your dog holds still and is cooperative, and if you can get the routine down of setting the clippers for each nail, it will be a very handy tool. It takes a bit longer than using regular guillotine style clippers, but the green light is really nice for ensuring a safe clip as far back as you can go.

Here is a link to an interview with the developer: QuickFinder

Kimberly


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I had heard about this product once before but couldn't find one available to buy. Thanks for the product review! It sounds like such a cool idea. Ayla's nails are dark and so are the parrots! They also get their nails clipped and their nails are every bit as thick as a dogs so this is a product that has my attention!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it just became available for purchase in the last week. By the way, there is a huge price difference out there. Kathy posted a link to Pet Solutions for $19.99 and I couldn't beat that price anywhere else.

Edited to add: They do have instructions for doing bird nails too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I think it just became available for purchase in the last week. By the way, there is a huge price difference out there. Kathy posted a link to Pet Solutions for $19.99 and I couldn't beat that price anywhere else.
> 
> Edited to add: They do have instructions for doing bird nails too.


I sure wish I would've had that today! I was cutting Aylas nails and cut one just a teensy-weensy too deep.  OK then! I'm off to find the link...hmmm where's the link?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's the link to Pet Solutions, but I heard they are out of the small one. Only the large version was available this morning. Would you want the large pair for Ayla anyway? For the birds, I'm not sure which size you'd want.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Here's the link to Pet Solutions, but I heard they are out of the small one. Only the large version was available this morning. Would you want the large pair for Ayla anyway? For the birds, I'm not sure which size you'd want.


Thanks! Yes I think I would like the large one. The trimmers I usually use are for medium to large dogs.


----------

